# bwahaha Fish bath?!



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I was getting ready to change tanks, and my fiance mentioned that he needed a shower, so I told him that he and Donqui could share....

That's how this came about.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

LOL:lol: cute picture!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

:lol: Love it!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Ohmygosh, this is so great. I love his expression.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I imagine that he's surprised that we caught him in the shower!


----------

